# Deep scratch repair



## edysinger (Nov 23, 2005)

Anyone know of a good way to remove a deep scratch on the plastic piece under the doors? I tried the liquid scratch remover available at part places but it is too deep to get rid of it.

Thanks for the help.


----------

